# WinCC flexible Projekt auf Panel PC aufspielen



## geduldiger (6 Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

hab mal ne wahrscheinlich ziemlich triviale Frage an die routiniers oder andere dies auch wissen, 

ich habe auf einem privat laptop Step7 und Wincc flexible runtime und Projektiersoftware installiert und dort mein komplettes Projekt erstellt.

nun soll das ganze projekt auf einem panel pc 577 key laufen, auf dem panel pc hab ich nur die flexible Runtime installiert,

jetzt die frage: wie bekomm ich mein, auf meinem privat läppi, archiviertes projekt auf dem panel pc zum laufen? muss ich es über ein PG zum panel pc übertragen oder leg ich das archivierte projekt in irgendeinem pfad auf dem panel pc ab und dearchiviere ich es irgendwie dort? oder muss ich das projekt auf die cpu übertragen und über die runtime auf dem panel auf die cpu in das projekt 


mfg


----------



## volker (6 Juli 2007)

du kopierst folgende dateien auf den pc
.fwx - die ausführbare runtime
.pwl - soweit ich weiss die passwortliste
.tfz - wofür die genau ist weiss ich ncht.

damit die runtime läuft reicht auf jeden fall die fwx


----------



## geduldiger (6 Juli 2007)

Danke,

es geht, hab einfach alles archiviert, auf den Panel PC übertragen, dearchiviert und dort im S7Proj Ordner mit der .fwx Datei die RT gestartet, denk mal dass sich die RT die andereren sachen die sie benötigt aus dem HmiEs Ordner nimmt


----------



## volker (6 Juli 2007)

eigentlich benötigst du nicht das ganze projekt. 
kopier einfach mal die fwx in ein temp-verz und starte diese. du wirst sehen, das die läuft.

schaden kann es aber nie. dann hast du noch ne sicherheitskopie auf dem panel.


----------



## geduldiger (6 Juli 2007)

Sicherung von dem archivierten projekt hab ich sowieso auch schon drauf, und solangs nix schadet lass öffne ich das projekt halt in dem dearchivierten HmiEs Ordner, danke


----------



## Maxl (7 Juli 2007)

Wozu die Mühe?

Bei WinCCflexible Runtime ist der WinCCflexible Runtime Loader dabei. Dieser hat genau dieselbe Funktionalität wie der Lader bei den OP177/MP2xx usw.

--> Loader starten --> Einstellungen --> Kanal 2 auf 'Ethernet' einstellen
nun lässt sich das Projekt ganz normal wie ein OP übertragen.

Sollte übrigens auch dann Funktionieren, wenn WinCCflexible ES auf dem Panel-PC installiert ist. Als Ziel-IP-Adresse kann dann 127.0.0.1 verwendet werden.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach die von Siemens vorgesehene Methode, und sollte deshalb auch verwendet werden.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## geduldiger (9 Juli 2007)

Mühe?? Projekt auf Stick, Stick in Panel PC, fwx-Datei in Autostart--> Runtime läuft. 

It's so easy


----------



## seeba (9 Juli 2007)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Mühe?? Projekt auf Stick, Stick in Panel PC, fwx-Datei in Autostart--> Runtime läuft.
> 
> It's so easy


Wenn deine Anlage nicht weit verteilt ist und du nicht von einem Ort aus mal schnell die Panels an der ganzen Anlage updaten willst...


----------



## geduldiger (9 Juli 2007)

Is nur ein Panel mit USB auf der Frontplatte (Panel PC 577)


----------



## seeba (9 Juli 2007)

Ich wollte doch nur verdeutlichen warum man es anders machen sollte.


----------



## geduldiger (9 Juli 2007)

Ajoo, wäß ich doch


----------



## zotos (9 Juli 2007)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Ajoo, wäß ich doch



[OT]
Saarländer? Vom Dialekt her schon.
[/OT]


----------



## geduldiger (9 Juli 2007)

Gut erkannt, Saarländer is korrekt


----------

